# Nobbies (half deckers)



## MASTERFRITH (Aug 14, 2008)

As anybody got any information on nobbies,half deckers,Morecambe Bay prawners as they were called.I am looking for the name of one with the registration FD.216,she fished out of Fleetwood up to the late 60's.

Tony.


----------



## Lancastrian (Feb 8, 2006)

Have you tried here? - http://www.fmht.co.uk/


----------

